# Lg 32 Lm6410 or Sony bravia 32 hx750 .....which should i go for?



## samHere (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi friends,
i m going for 32 inch 3D...and after a little research and a demo i am confused whether to go for lg lm6410 or sony hx750 one is passive and other is active 3d but both seems with good overall 3d effect and superb 2d pq...both are around 52k. but sony has a brand name and i am little biased for sony also i am impressed with LG for the first time in my life...please help me with your valuable suggestions.


----------



## randomuser111 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sony is much better in 2D PQ.  More than 2.5 times contrast of the LG model.


----------



## samHere (Nov 18, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> Sony is much better in 2D PQ.  More than 2.5 times contrast of the LG model.



Hi,
booked 32hx750 now waiting for delivery...bcoz of sad demise of greatman bal thackeray the markets will be closed in pune on sunday and monday...so on Tuesday will be playing with my bravia...but i have one query
I got the info that bravia doesnt support .MKV file format when played from USB drive and most of the 3D movies on torrent are of .MKV format. There are movies on torrent with MP4 format but they are all RIP and less size so may be 3d effect will be less(not sure)...so my question how do i play .MKV file with bravia?


----------

